# Horse Charging Strangers



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Without being there to evaluate his behavior myself, I can only venture a guess as to what might be the root cause of the problem.

I have a sneaking suspicion that his aggression issues might stem from the fact that he's by himself. Horses are herd animals and if they are isolated, they can develop certain neuroses that can include aggression and stress behaviors like cribbing or fence walking. Some horses are okay with being isolated, but most _need_ companionship to maintain a healthy mental state. The fact that he's very young can also heighten this problem. 

Is there any way that you could manage getting a companion of some sort for him?


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I tried keeping a meat goat in with him for a while but my neighbor almost immediately "rescued" the goat from me for the price I paid for him. Something about him being too cute to eat. 

I am actually currently considering the purchase of a VERY cheap practically free green broke paint mare to train and resell in 6 months or so (or at least attempt to and have fun/learn in the process). The owner is on SSI and can't afford to keep her, and I actually fostered another filly that was pastured with her on another property at one point and surrendered to the Humane Society. Her current owner is putting most of his money into feeding her (she is obese at this point) but when he got her she was skin and bones. My concern with introducing a mare into the mix is making sure that I come out on top. My boy challenges me fairly frequently but always backs down to me. Plus I'm planning on moving to Washington state in about 2 years, and while I plan on taking my boy I don't want to be responsible for two horses. You are very correct in that he does need a companion - I have been looking for one for him for about 6 months off and on.

My boy really is a wonderful horse, and I'm not upset with him for reminding me that he IS a horse. I sure am embarrassed, though, and until I can figure out how to fix this I'm not going to be letting any strangers into his pasture without me and my trusty lunge whip to reinforce boundaries.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

My bff had a mare that charged people. She was a witch. The heck of it was that you had to walk through "her" pasture to get to my friend's house. She kept a buggy whip out there for me .. lol.

Once she was caught and when ridden by anyone, she was fine. She was in a herd.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

This is a dangerous thing to have a horse do. Not sure if there are kids close but would be worried about that.

Doubt if a friend would help here.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A friend's horse got like that, not with him, but everyone else. He waited till dark then took a stroll and discovered that kids were teasing the horse.


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

Top of my head response would be that he's getting hassled by the "tourists" in some way. Combine that with no pasture mate and his young age and his behaviour doesn't surprise me. Of course it's not ok, but like you said, he's just reminding you that he's a horse. It sounds like he's feeling the need to defend his territory. If you think of it from his perspective, he's alone in a small area (i.e. not 100 open acres) with predators constantly circling close by and no other herd leader to warn or protect him. Then one day, lo and behold, one of the "predators" is loose in his pasture! Come to think of it, I probably would have charged the poor guy too. LOL
Since you're planning to move to my own lovely state of Washington soon and don't want the responsibility of two horses, what about finding a boarder horse or other animal? Again, it's not a lot of space for two horses but it can be done and would go a long way toward your guy's well being and developement. You absolutely do need to get this budding behaviour under control as soon as possible because sadly, it's only going to get worse if you don't.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I'm going to go take a serious look at that mare, and get her as long as she is sane and sound. 

Where should I start in correcting this behavior? My boy defers to me in almost everything (he does challenge me every so often but it's so easy to put him in his place). I can catch him in the pasture with a hay string looped over his head and lead him up to be tacked up. I can touch him anywhere, get him to back up with the lightest stroke of a finger on his chest, and have him yield and flex in any direction. I can point to a spot and give the command and he will go to the spot and wait. I gesture him to come here, he comes to me. Ok, I've bragged enough - point is, he is very responsive and well behaved with me. So how do I train him not to be aggressive to others?

I'm planning on starting by having my boyfriend work him on the ground and ride him this week, since my horse is use to only taking orders from me. From that point... We'll see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

Of course it's just the internet on our end and you are there in person and know your boy best but, my honest opinion is that he's acting *out* and not acting *up. *Sometimes it's really just about changing the situation that changes the behaviour. He's a lone horse doing his best to do his horsey thing. Heck, he may have well been acting as your protector as far as he was concerned and getting that threatening intruder away from you. I'd first try putting nature back in balance by getting him into a "herd" situation. He may not be a lead gelding type of dude and expresses his anxiety of being alone with excess aggression. He may also just be an imature leader that has yet to develop restraint and discretion. 
It does sound like you are doing everything right by him and have taught him very well but, some things are just more in Nature's domain than in ours. 
He sounds like a really good boy!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

This is a difficult one.
I think the problem lies with the fact that people are going to the fence and feeding him when you are not there. Unfortunately these people think that " Do not feed or pet me" notices do not apply to them.

If you have recourse to go into the field with someone, catch him and keep him with you.

Many years ago the horses and ponies that were in the riding school were turned out in hilly pastures that had footpaths through them this gave people the rights to walk these paths. Like you we were in a tourist area and people ignored the signs to not feed the animals.
All of these horses were well mannered and not at all inclined to bite or be nasty to people.
One afternoon I was at one of these fields to catch some of the ponies to take them to fields closer to the stables. A woman was innocently walking down the hill. She had a lad of about 10 and a smaller child with her. She was carrying a bag ( purse)
One of the ponies wandered towards her and another turned and charged at her. She picked up the smaller child to defend him but the second pony just continued and bit the child on the arm, very nastily. 
That pony was never a biter. He was ' kid broke' and as gentle as they come yet, he had behaved totally out of character that day.
I am sure it was because so many people gave them treats over the fence or even when in the field with them. My opinion was reinforced when locals I knew said they often went there to feed the horses. 
It doesn't take them long to Learn humans can be a source of treats and act adversely when they are not produced.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I went ahead and picked up the mare. They only wanted $125 and I was already familiar with her background. She seems to have had at least some training done already and is very respectful on the ground, backs up well, leads well (I walked her home since the person I bought her from lives about 3 miles away). She is in heat and my boy is acting very studdy. I know **** well that he was gelded properly - I watched the procedure. He is acting his normal self with me but being very protective of the mare towards others.

I did have my neighbor (an old hand at horses) lunge him for a while tonight, but he didn't do a whole lot of direction changes or anything. I also lunged him while my neighbor led the mare around with lots of direction changes and "yo-yo-ing" to focus his attention on me. I am starting to suspect that there may be an issue with him not feeling himself accountable to anyone but me. I am almost exclusively his only rider (I let my friends ride him around the pasture under supervision sometimes) and I am the only person that demands respect from him.


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow Tarpan, way to jump right in! LOL 
Do you like this new mare? I hope she fits in well with you two and that it helps your guy to have her around. 
Please do let us know how it's going with all of you!


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Yeah she's a nice horse. I've had my eye on her for some time and had already halfway talked myself into buying her as a project horse before you enablers told me I needed a second one. 

Buck is still acting very studdy and there was a handling mishap last night that involved him double barreling my compadre into the water trough when he walked behind him. I've got a couple of people willing to ride him and work with him on the ground, so we're going to work on his ground and saddle manners with multiple people.

He's acting the same as always with me, but I don't find his recent rank behavior with others at all acceptable. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Well, I trimmed her front feet today and tested her with fly spray... both fine although she is more sensitive then my boy so I will need to make a habit of not correcting misbehavior as harshly. I'll have to make a separate thread about her at some point once I'm doing more then letting her settle in and getting her used to the most basic of handling. Buck was a pussycat with me today as always, but I bet I'll have a little argument about him leaving the pasture when I take him riding this evening. His hoof boots came in yesterday but right now it's about 103 out and trimming two feet was all I felt up to.


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

That's so awesome that you got a second horse! 
LOL and I can't believe you called us "enablers"...I'm shocked I tell ya, shocked!
And clearly guilty of course...but shocked just the same. hehe

Sorry about your friend's water trough incident. Sounds like it was an exciting day at the ranch around there, even with the stupidly hot temps. 
So does your new gal have a name? What's she look like, etc. etc. Apparently she's a looker as far as Buck is concerned.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

We've named her Cheyenne, and she is petite, stocky, and twitchy as all get out. I've spent most of my time with her sacking her out in various ways and getting her used to me. No major issues have been presented so far other then her being so dang nervous, but heck she's in a new place with a new boyfriend and some lady coming out and catching her multiple times a day to do weird stuff to her? I'd be edgy too. She came from an elderly couple that weren't equipped to handle her and couldn't really afford to keep a horse. There wasn't any true neglect other then her feet but lots of improper management. She was fed a combination of dog food and All Stock feed and never made to do ANYTHING so she is fat and out of shape. Her hooves haven't been trimmed in a LONG time (probably 1-2 years) but seem solid under all those flares and chips. I'm not a professional by any means but I think I can have her growing out a good hoof in 3-4 trims. 


This is what $125 can get you around these parts.


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she is adorable!! Cheyenne is a fantastic name, very pretty, it fits her perfectly.
You all are getting a pretty good bargain out in your neck of the woods. ;-) 
Now that you mention it, I'd be pretty twitchy too if some strange woman were doing weird things to me several times a day. LOL! 
She looks to me like she is going to shape up into a very nice horse for you. Don't laugh but, she has an intelligent set about her head and looks as though she might have some pretty good get up an go. It sounds like you did her, the couple and Buck a whole lot of good by bringing her home. Nicely done!


----------

